# Regulation A6e



## Carson967 (Apr 23, 2016)

Could someone please explain to me what this means? I'm not quite sure because I have never or rarely seen a judge inspect a cube before the competitor starts. 

A6e reads: The competitor must not touch or move the puzzle until the judge has inspected the puzzle. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF). Exception: If no moves have been applied, a time penalty (+2 seconds) may be assigned instead, at the discretion of the judge.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 23, 2016)

This means that the competitor cannot touch the puzzle *after he/she is done solving* until the judge looks at it and examines for penalties.


----------



## Carson967 (Apr 23, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> This means that the competitor cannot touch the puzzle *after he/she is done solving* until the judge looks at it and examines for penalties.


Ohh that makes a lot more sense now. Thanks


----------

